# how often do you bath your cockapoo???



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi

Just wondered how often you bath your doggies? I gave rigby his first one yesterday which he loved!!

I don't want a stinky dog but also don't want to damage his skin- how often would you recommend bathing him?

xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I think we all bath at different frequencies  I would ideally like to bath about once a month but my guide tends to be how muddy Daisy gets or whether she has just rolled in something unpleasant! If you use a good quality shampoo it should care for the coat and not damage it. I used PAH puppy shampoo when she was younger and then moved on to Tropiclean shampoos and conditioner which is just lovely.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I agree whenever he's filthy really,his equafleece comes in handy especially at the mo with all the wet weather so I'm not having to bath him as much as I would.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

When she is dirty...sometimes it is twice a month...or 6 weeks...it all depends. I only bathe her if she needs it.


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

probably once a fortnight,she would have one more often if she had her way,once she hears the bath running she wants to get in.


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

thanks all


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I know you should bath them too much BUT when Izzie gets mucky sometimes she just has to be washed, there hasn't been many times when we've actually had to wait til she was getting smelly (only a couple of times) we mostly go on how mucky she gets, there's a beck on one of our walks & she's been in loads of times & the water in it is horrible & smelly! So she gets a bath everytime she goes in there. On average we probably have to bath her once every couple of weeks, sometimes not quite so soon.
We also wash her legs quite a lot because that's where the dirt gets so we leave her body longer.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

It depends on what they have been rolling or diving in how often we bath them. But they do get their legs and paws washed more often, in the summer I hose them down, but this time of year I use a Paw Plunger with warm water, also good to get the snow balls of their feet.


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Mine only get shampooed every couple of montys, but feet and sometimes tummies get rinsed in between, and I use a spray conditioner before brushing.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

strof51 said:


> It depends on what they have been rolling or diving in how often we bath them. But they do get their legs and paws washed more often, in the summer I hose them down, but this time of year I use a Paw Plunger with warm water, also good to get the snow balls of their feet.


What is a paw plunger???


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

lady amanda said:


> What is a paw plunger???


Hi Amanda, this is a paw plunger.

http://www.pawplunger.com/


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

strof51 said:


> Hi Amanda, this is a paw plunger.
> 
> http://www.pawplunger.com/


That looks really good. Where can you get it in the UK Colin?
I have only bathed Dylan about 4 times in 18 months plus about 4 times he has been groomed. He never smells and the rivers he wades in are clean. When he gets muddy it just dries and drops off.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

strof51 said:


> Hi Amanda, this is a paw plunger.
> 
> http://www.pawplunger.com/


That is genius!

I've bathed Max 4 times now I think, he's booked in for a groom in Jan. He gets mucky on walks, and starts to smell after a while.. I'm so glad I don't have a light coloured 'poo!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Dylansmum said:


> That looks really good. Where can you get it in the UK Colin?
> I have only bathed Dylan about 4 times in 18 months plus about 4 times he has been groomed. He never smells and the rivers he wades in are clean. When he gets muddy it just dries and drops off.


I got the Paw Plunger from Pets at Home but they don't seem to have it on the web site.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sarette said:


> That is genius!
> 
> I've bathed Max 4 times now I think, he's booked in for a groom in Jan. He gets mucky on walks, and starts to smell after a while.. I'm so glad I don't have a light coloured 'poo!


I bath Izzy about every 1 - 2 weeks, I like her to look white rather than puce 
Unfortunately I have a dog who is very keen on mud, not so much baths....


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I bath Izzy about every 1 - 2 weeks, I like her to look white rather than puce
> Unfortunately I have a dog who is very keen on mud, not so much baths....


I'm with you 1-2 per week. Cara loves her muddy walks especially at this time of year. Xx


----------



## Kitty4 (Nov 10, 2011)

Im bathing rosie every week, she gets so dirty and smelly....with her being cream and buff, the dirt stands out a mile!


----------

